# Compute this HELP!



## Jmvboy (Feb 15, 2011)

Ok so i need help with the following problem. i really messed up on the code so if anyone can fix it so i get the right answer that would be greatly appreciated!


Project… Compute This
Create a new project called ComputeThis having a class called Tester. The main method of 
Tester should calculate the value of the following formulas and present the answers as shown. 
d1 = 3πsin(187°) + |cos(122°)| …Remember that the arguments of sin and cos must 
be in radians. 
d2 = (14.72)
3.801
+ ln 72 …ln means log base e 
The output of your code should appear as follows: 
d1 = -0.618672237585067 
d2 = 27496.988867001543 
Verify these answers with a calculator


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello Jmvboy!

Unfortunately, we are unable to help you with homework/assignments from a classroom here at TSF.

Rules:


> You may not ask for assistance with homework assignments, projects or book reports for school college or university


We can however push you in the right direction, as well as help you understand the concepts behind the problems you receive as an assignment. If you could post the code that you mentioned writing ( even if it's not great in your opinion ), as well as describe to us what exactly doesn't make sense or are unsure of how to implement, we can help you from there.


----------

